# Star Wars Jedi Academy Komplettlösung gesucht



## Matze855 (8. Oktober 2009)

*Star Wars Jedi Academy Komplettlösung gesucht*

Hey leute bin auf der suche nach der komplettlösung von Star wars jedi academy. 
 Wisst ihr wo es die gibt??

 danke im vorraus

 mfg matze


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Star Wars Jedi Academy Komplettlösung gesucht*



Matze855 schrieb:


> Hey leute bin auf der suche nach der komplettlösung von Star wars jedi academy.
> Wisst ihr wo es die gibt??


   http://lmgtfy.com/?q=komplettl%C3%B6sung+Star+wars+jedi+academy
 alternativ, mit mehr Lösungen in englischer Sprache
 http://lmgtfy.com/?q=walkthrough+Star+wars+jedi+academy


----------



## Matze855 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Star Wars Jedi Academy Komplettlösung gesucht*

bei google hab ich schon geschaut und nichts gefunden..


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Star Wars Jedi Academy Komplettlösung gesucht*



Matze855 schrieb:


> bei google hab ich schon geschaut und nichts gefunden..


   Siehe Link von mir. Gleich der 1. und 2. Treffer ist eine umfangreiche Lösung in Textform. Der 2. Link ist direkt die PDF-Datei. ( http://www.gamepad.de/loesungen/files/Jedi-Outcast.pdf )


----------



## Matze855 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Star Wars Jedi Academy Komplettlösung gesucht*

die pdf ist für jedi academy 3


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Star Wars Jedi Academy Komplettlösung gesucht*



Matze855 schrieb:


> die pdf ist für jedi academy 3


Der Link ist für Outcast, aber ist trotzdem mein Fehler.  
  Für Academy nimm die PDF-Datei aus dem 2. Link: -> http://www.gamepad.de/loesunge...


----------

